

6.7 earthquake near Japan - y0ghur7_xxx
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/usc0004e5w.php

======
mikecane
I tuned into NHK online and there was nothing.

<http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/r/movie/>

EDIT: There was a brief mention in passing on the news. Given the magnitude, I
expected live bulletin coverage. Stand down.

------
y0ghur7_xxx
There is also a tsunami warning.

More info: [http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2011/06/22/general-as-
japan-e...](http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2011/06/22/general-as-japan-
earthquake_8530125.html)

